# Diversidade climatica da peninsula iberica



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 15:10)

abri este topico para termos um tema de conversa nestes dias de limbo meteorologico
aqui uns mapas com divisões climaticas na minha opiniao bastante correctos:















qual a vossa opiniao?
espero que tenha arranjado um bom tema


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> abri este topico para termos um tema de conversa nestes dias de limbo meteorologico
> aqui uns mapas com divisões climaticas na minha opiniao bastante correctos:
> 
> qual a vossa opiniao?
> espero que tenha arranjado um bom tema



O tema é interessante a imagem é que é muito grande.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

gostava de saber qual a dimensão do contraste, por exemplo entre sul de Portugal e o de Espanha!!!!


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 18:12)

Pedro disse:


> gostava de saber qual a dimensão do contraste, por exemplo entre sul de Portugal e o de Espanha!!!!



O contraste é para distinguir os países mas as regiões bioclimáticas são as mesmas.


----------



## belem (6 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

Acho que esses mapas salientam alguns pontos interessantes, mas alguns deles já são completamente obsoletos.
Também ainda gostava de saber porque é o Alentejo está todo como mesomediterrâneo, quando praticamente toda a bacia do Guadiana é termomediterrânica.
Nas temperaturas médias anuais, nesse mapa, nem existe distinção, entre zonas com temperaturas completamente diferentes, por exemplo, zonas baixas do Douro, zonas altas das montanhas do norte.  E até pode-se delinear áreas relativamente vastas para fazer essa distinção...
Em relação às precipitações, idem aspas aspas...
Enfim um cortejo de disparates, perdoem-me a expressão.
Também gostava de saber quais as definições climáticas para esses climas.
Não me parece que as montanhas do Norte de Portugal tenham o mesmo clima que o Alentejo ou a Andaluzia.


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 21:59)

belem disse:


> Acho que esses mapas salientam alguns pontos interessantes, mas alguns deles já são completamente obsoletos.
> Também ainda gostava de saber porque é o Alentejo está todo como mesomediterrâneo, quando praticamente toda a bacia do Guadiana é termomediterrânica.
> Nas temperaturas médias anuais, nesse mapa, nem existe distinção, entre zonas com temperaturas completamente diferentes, por exemplo, zonas baixas do Douro, zonas altas das montanhas do norte.  E até pode-se delinear áreas relativamente vastas para fazer essa distinção...
> Em relação às precipitações, idem aspas aspas...
> ...



claro que há sempre incongruencias....
aquia divisao bioclimatica original ( a que pus era uma adaptacao):




desculpa a qualidade da imagem


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 22:05)

*Temperatura positiva anual (Tp) 

Índice de termicidade compensado (Itc)

Índice de termicidade (It)

Tp= soma da temperatura média dos meses com média >0ºC

It = (T+M+m)10*


----------



## psm (6 Mai 2009 às 22:27)

Oa Mapas foram tirados e compilados por um fitosociologo de nome Rivas Martinez. Devo salientar que um dos erros que encontro, é na zona onde vivo que não tem nada haver com o que está desenhado no mapa e é referente a esta zona de Portugal onde vivo, e como exemplo ainda hoje tive essa diferença em relação ao estado do tempo que estava, em que a norte da serra de Sintra  havia nevoeiro no litoral, e enquanto a sul não havia, e mesmo ao nivel da flora e liquens há umas pequenas diferenças(mais urzes como ex).

Coloco  o link de onde estão os mapas com melhor definição.


http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/form/maps.htm



ps: Não percebo como é que são feitos estes mapas, pois Rivas Martinez descobriu uma sub-espécie de quercus coccifera nesta região(e que é diferente dos resto dos coccifera), e que tem seu expoente máximo na serra de Sintra onde se encontram espécimes com 17 m, e que na Assafora existem alguns especimes com 6 m 7 m.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2009 às 01:09)

psm disse:


> Oa Mapas foram tirados e compilados por um fitosociologo de nome Rivas Martinez. Devo salientar que um dos erros que encontro, é na zona onde vivo que não tem nada haver com o que está desenhado no mapa e é referente a esta zona de Portugal onde vivo, e como exemplo ainda hoje tive essa diferença em relação ao estado do tempo que estava, em que a norte da serra de Sintra  havia nevoeiro no litoral, e enquanto a sul não havia, e mesmo ao nivel da flora e liquens há umas pequenas diferenças(mais urzes como ex).
> 
> Coloco  o link de onde estão os mapas com melhor definição.
> 
> ...



A meu ver existem erros algo graves, senão mesmo algo infantis.
Os gradientes de aridez, por exemplo, foram omitidos/esquecidos para o Vale de Douro e o Algarve, que constituem regiões e não propriamente vales isolados. 
Assim como a isotérmica dos 18ºc, que não está indicada para o Algarve, não se sabe bem porquê.
Na situação que descreves, a divisão deveria ser entre Csb e Csa, segundo Koppen-Geiger e que a meu ver é muito mais realista.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 11:18)

como todas a divissao segundo rivas martinez contem incogruencias, penso que podiamos tentar encontrar mais divisoes até encontrar a melhor nem que tenhamos de fazer uma divisao "meteopt" com a ajuda do meteored....
boas


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2009 às 11:20)

belem disse:


> A meu ver existem erros algo graves, senão mesmo algo infantis.
> Os gradientes de aridez, por exemplo, foram omitidos/esquecidos para o Vale de Douro e o Algarve, que constituem regiões e não propriamente vales isolados.
> Assim como a isotérmica dos 18ºc, que não está indicada para o Algarve, não se sabe bem porquê.
> Na situação que descreves, a divisão deveria ser entre Csb e Csa, segundo Koppen-Geiger e que a meu ver é muito mais realista.



Esses mapas devem ter sido construídos com base nos valores das normais 1961-1990.  Nessa normal não conheço nenhuma estação climatológica com um valor de temperatura média anual superior a 18ºC. Mesmo na normal de 1971-2000 Vila Real de Santo António apresenta um valor de temperatura média anual inferior a 18ºC.

Não estou com isto a dizer que não possam existir áreas onde isso fosse possível. Apenas digo que nos locais com estações tal não acontece.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2009 às 14:08)

Dan disse:


> Esses mapas devem ter sido construídos com base nos valores das normais 1961-1990.  Nessa normal não conheço nenhuma estação climatológica com um valor de temperatura média anual superior a 18ºC. Mesmo na normal de 1971-2000 Vila Real de Santo António apresenta um valor de temperatura média anual inferior a 18ºC.
> 
> Não estou com isto a dizer que não possam existir áreas onde isso fosse possível. Apenas digo que nos locais com estações tal não acontece.



A definição está como igual ou superior a 18ºc. Conheces valores iguais ou superiores a 17,5 na região? Tendo em conta, que as décimas não são referidas, matematicamente esse seria um valor de 18ºc. Lembro-me de ver um mapa do IM, que referia uma vasta região no Algarve como igual ou superior a 17,5, nomeadamente, na vertente leste da Serra de Monchique assim como em muitas outras zonas do barrocal algarvio. A ver se encontro e ponho aqui. Se alguém o encontrar primeiro, esteja à vontade e poste-o. Aproveito para adicionar outra região de Portugal Continental, que atinge 18ºc de média anual ou mais, que é o Vale do Guadiana, que em muitas regiões deve atingir esses valores. No Tejo/Douro interior, tal deverá apenas acontecer de forma bastante localizada em algumas zonas mais quentes.
Na ilha da Madeira já temos a isotérmica de 20ºc ou mais na costa sul.

«Esses mapas devem ter sido construídos com base nos valores das normais 1961-1990»- Dan.

Em termos de temperatura,apesar dos erros evidentes, talvez seja, mas em tudo quase o resto, duvido que seja. As precipitações e as diferenciações climatológicas estão muito estranhas.


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/geofis/t1.html#temp+pp
um site muito interessante


----------



## frederico (13 Mai 2009 às 18:41)




----------

